# William 7 and a half months :)



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello guys!

Just a couple of photo's of William taken this week on my rubbish phone camera.

Here he is being refined and beautiful









And here he is being, well, William 









Sparkles
xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Brilliant pics .He is growing up and looking so handsome.I love his "Buddha" pose.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Now you've shown us you mates fully grown cat, can we see some real pics of William?

:scared: How flipping big is he?  :001_wub: Love the second pic, typical bloke :lol:

xxx


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Buffie! Just chillin'..... He loves to lie like that!

Aurelia, :lol: :lol: I know! He's getting huge! He was 3.2kg at 6 months when he got neutered - god knows what he weighs now  OH said he's getting fat but I disagree. Hopefully I'm not just wearing mummy glasses 
The man pose is one of his favourites. Charming 
xxx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stunning!! My favourite ginger baby! 

I think I own these glasses you speak of....Loki was 4.5kg at 9 months....  He's still gaining now!!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah Chez, you're too kind. William loves all these compliments. Although he doesn't love to think that he's fat. Well, actually, he doesn't care, but I won't hear of it!  He's simply filling out, he'll be taking a stretch soon. Loki is the same! * remembers what the mother used to say to me * 

I'm going to weigh him tomorrow actually. I dread the result


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow he looks so grown up! Hard to believe he's the same kitty! :O


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: Brilliant pics he's purrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww he's gorgeous, love the second pic, typical bloke


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw he's so handsome! Love the 2nd photo! hehehe!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He seems like a right character...love the 2nd pic also


----------

